# Ski Sundown - 3.19.11 - MogulProShop.com Bump Competition



## gmcunni (Mar 19, 2011)

Just to get things started - I had to leave early, they are probably finishing up the racing or giving out prizes by now

Cloudy morning giving way to sunny skies in the afternoon. Sun popped out about half way though the qualifying round.

The level of talent at the comp today was unbelievable.   I thought the course was in great condition, albeit much more difficult to ski than it was when i was there on Thursday.  The jumps were in excellent shape, big with nice pop but soft landings.

I took my qualifying run and was done for the day. They only took 32 men to the next round. I know Pat and Greg made it through. I'd guess Mondeo did too, he had a great qualifying run, throwing a 3 on the top jump. I'm sure Bart and Jeanine got through also.

The Hammer (Randy Grasso of Meathead) was back this year after winning 2 years ago but taking last year off.  Saw several KMS jackets amongst the competitors.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 19, 2011)

looking down the course-






looking back up -


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2011)

I was somehow seeded 27th. Not sure how or why. All the time at the top waiting for my duel, and watching the talent that was there, I couldn't help thinking I had no real business being up there. I faced the 6th seed and eventual 5th place finisher, AZer moguler6, and got my ass handed to me. :lol:

Unbelievable day. Lots to talk about. Great to have my wife and kids there today. More later.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank God there were so many Hookers there......  Hooker Brewery that is.  

Great vibe at the mountain today.  I didn't compete by my son got his first day on skis and even rode the lift in the learning area.  Stoked.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> I didn't compete by my son got his first day on skis and even rode the lift in the learning area.  Stoked.



I got video of his first ever run on Little Joe. Stay tuned.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2011)

i just finished arm wrestling with my pc but i finally got all my footage downloaded.  i have a shitload of qualifiers and a few from the bottom.  

what a day.  skied like absolute ass but who effin cares, its so much fun.  i'll have a vid up tonight come hell or highwater.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2011)

btw, who won, i had to bail and pick up my kids at a birthday party.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 19, 2011)

Any word on a day of closure while you guys were out there? I had to leave around 2pm and did not really get a chance to ask.....


----------



## tjf67 (Mar 19, 2011)

Did any CLITS make it past the first round?  Twiggy?  What about the poser tha goes to BC in the summer?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> Did any CLITS make it past the first round?  Twiggy?  What about the poser tha goes to BC in the summer?




not me.  i got the last qualifier and had my head to head with the one seed.  i've made it much further in the past but today wasnt my day.

btw, put the hate aside man, its old.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 19, 2011)

Greg said:


> I got video of his first ever run on Little Joe. Stay tuned.



Sweet.  Thanks brah!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 19, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> Did any CLITS make it past the first round?  Twiggy?  What about the poser tha goes to BC in the summer?





2knees said:


> not me.  i got the last qualifier and had my head to head with the one seed.  i've made it much further in the past but today wasnt my day.
> 
> btw, put the hate aside man, its old.



What a douche....


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice.... So wish I could have made it. Who won.. the hammer?


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Nice.... So wish I could have made it. Who won.. the hammer?



Randy lost his quarterfinal. Kevin Clifford went far, 4th I believe. Not even sure who the top three were.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2011)

16 minutes so watch it at your own risk.  i wasnt gonna put music in but all you can hear otherwise is wind ripping through the mic.  so suck it if you dont like my choices.....


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2011)

I got some footage of the Hammer's quarterfinal, the semis and the finals uploading.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2011)

BTW, all competitors owe it up to Greg for being there all 5 days and skiing those lines in.  Along with Madroch, Steve-o, Brian and Gary.  There was one line on tuesday in the middle and barely anything to the left or right.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2011)

2knees said:


> BTW, all competitors owe it up to Greg for being there all 5 days and skiing those lines in.  Along with Madroch, Steve-o, Brian and Gary.  There was one line on tuesday in the middle and barely anything to the left or right.



I don't know how much of an impact my efforts all week made. That run magically transformed from a few good lines yesterday at 3 pm to side to side legit man-eaters by the competition. Must have been the varsity squad that was practicing late yesterday afternoon...

I can tell you that after skiing that run for the last 6 out of 7 days for a total of probably 24 hours of mogul skiing has done a number on my body. My neck and lower back are cooked, and it looks like I'm dragging the girls around the hill tomorrow. Oof! :blink: I'll need a vacation from my vacation!

And my plan is to do it again next year.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 19, 2011)

Greg said:


> I don't know how much of an impact my efforts all week made. That run magically transformed from a few good lines yesterday at 3 pm to side to side legit man-eaters by the competition. Must have been the varsity squad that was practicing late yesterday afternoon...



i got there @ 11:15 today and skied the right line 3 times. moved to the left for a few before the comp. i did my qualifying run down the right side (and i was one of the last to go) and it was nothing like it had been earlier in the day :-o

very humbling experience to see the level of talent skiing there today.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 19, 2011)

Great plan Greg...see you there...


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i got there @ 11:15 today and skied the right line 3 times. moved to the left for a few before the comp. i did my qualifying run down the right side (and i was one of the last to go) and it was nothing like it had been earlier in the day :-o



Agreed! My qualifier I kinda held it together up top. By the time I faced off, and I was bucked around like a rag doll. Left line was way faster, but the bottom left air was tough for a hack like me. You had to fly into it to make the tranny. I skied it once and cased the nuckle hard.



gmcunni said:


> very humbling experience to see the level of talent skiing there today.



No kidding. Normally I would say, I've got some work to do. But the reality is I don't even think there's enough time in my life to come close to approaching that level of skiing.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 19, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i got there @ 11:15 today and skied the right line 3 times. moved to the left for a few before the comp. i did my qualifying run down the right side (and i was one of the last to go) and it was nothing like it had been earlier in the day :-o
> 
> very humbling experience to see the level of talent skiing there today.



I was worried arriving as when I left Tuesday they were still pretty lame after three days of skiing them in...after my first warm up run I thought the crew Thurs/Fri had done a real nice job skiing them in, but the lines weren't so deep that I was struggling...by the time I went as the last qualifier...they were quite deep.  Felt like I was in slow motion out there.

My final thought, I should have used my GS skis that I had in the car... stiff and wider would have been the call for all the mush in the troughs today. Still would have been out of my league, but maybe not so timid... 

Thanks to trooper Greg for his workmanlike effort all week and his general bump ambassadorship.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2011)

2knees said:


> 16 minutes so watch it at your own risk.  i wasnt gonna put music in but all you can hear otherwise is wind ripping through the mic.  so suck it if you dont like my choices.....



6:55 - 7:35:

What. The. Fuck? That's a whole 'nother universe of skiing.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2011)

Greg said:


> I got video of his first ever run on Little Joe. Stay tuned.





Grassi21 said:


> Sweet.  Thanks brah!



Check yo Facebook!


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2011)

The Hammer's quarterfinal, the mens 18+ semis and finals:


----------



## severine (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent group on the mountain for the comp! The sun playing hide and seek in the clouds made for some tricky lighting conditions and I got frustrated--only photographed qualifying. I have a lot of pictures to go through, but not tonight.

Not only was there phenomenal talent, but many very humble competitors. 

Thanks again, madriverjack, for the jacket loan--and everything else! Fun hanging with you! 

Grassi, that was so great that you got your little guy on the hill! What a cutie!

Greg, it looked like the girls were having fun--especially when they were tumbling down the snow mound.  I bet your littlest will be competing in no time! 

Thanks to mogulqueen and Bart for their hospitality Fri night!

Can't wait to see the video SkiDork comes up with! Both his kids did great in the comp!

It was fun hanging out at the bottom with the sparse crew--thanks, o3jeff! 

Brian should have some picture to add to the thread, too, but he's passed out right now. Late night.


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2011)

severine said:


> Greg, it looked like the girls were having fun--especially when they were tumbling down the snow mound.  I bet your littlest will be competing in no time!



Johnnypoach and my kids:


----------



## mondeo (Mar 20, 2011)

2knees said:


> btw, who won, i had to bail and pick up my kids at a birthday party.



18 year old kid named PJ, one of the K guys. Second was Waddams (?), think he's had only 1 WC appearance. 3Rd was Bobby, 4th Clifford. Bobby threw a Lincoln loop and backflip in the consolation dual but it was decided by the judges that they were corked.

Fun day. 180 is f'n fast, I pushed as hard as I could and he still blew my doors off. Still, happy to qualify right behind Frank. Tough field.


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Fun day. 180 is f'n fast, I pushed as hard as I could and he still blew my doors off. Still, happy to qualify right behind Frank. Tough field.



Mike, you're well on your way. Nice 3's and combos today. And your overall mogul skiing is excellent. Even keeping up on the same part of the course with someone like Alan is an accomplishment. Nice work. And with time on your side, you're going to be scary soon...
:beer:

And now everyone get out of the room before his head explodes...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Fun day. 180 is f'n fast,



no shit.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 20, 2011)

Lots of great skiing in there!  Looks like it was a good time.


----------



## skidmarks (Mar 20, 2011)

*Mogul Pro Shop Bump Competition Pictures*

I call this one "Greg in Space"






I had a great time yesterday hanging out with everyone. I think it took big ones to go off those jumps/kickers.

Check out all the Pictures!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...d=10150125617594111&id=84879494110&aid=295887


----------



## powhunter (Mar 20, 2011)

Incredible skiing!!

steveo


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 20, 2011)

Female under 18 - 1st Juliet Clarkson, 2nd Alexandra Lanka, 3rd Alana Ricci
Male under 18 - 1st John Lawka, 2nd Spencer Belsky, 3rd Spencer Martin
Female over 18 - 1st Alta Curtis, 2nd Elizabeth Smith, 3rd Maxine Frendel
Make over 18 - 1st PJ Ricci, 2nd Tyler Wadams 3rd Bobby Zeola

Suburban Sports / mogulproshop.com Thanks for the prizes and the CASH. 

We had a great time and can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2011)

Here are the AZ qualifiers I got:



Sorry about the wind noise. It was ripping at the top.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2011)

Madroch said:


> My final thought, I should have used my GS skis that I had in the car... stiff and wider would have been the call for all the mush in the troughs today. Still would have been out of my league, but maybe not so timid...



I ended up using my Watea 94s in the comp.  I had tried my bump skis for a few runs the day before, but felt more comfortable on the Wateas.  I knew I had no shot of being competitive anyway so I went with what felt good.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2011)

Greg said:


> Here are the AZ qualifiers I got:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the wind noise. It was ripping at the top.



i almost bit it about 5 times on that run.  i cant believe they let me qualify.....


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 20, 2011)

Greg said:


> Here are the AZ qualifiers I got:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the wind noise. It was ripping at the top.



i know the talent level was at an all time high but i was shocked yesterday to hear madriverjack didn't qualify. Looking at his run here i think he skied great and landed a combo off the bottom jump. He was robbed.


----------



## severine (Mar 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i know the talent level was at an all time high but i was shocked yesterday to hear madriverjack didn't qualify. Looking at his run here i think he skied great and landed a combo off the bottom jump. He was robbed.



Agreed, but he seemed happy about it.


----------



## severine (Mar 20, 2011)

BTW, looks like I have something like 700 pictures to go through. Just left it on burst a lot so I could pick the best from an action sequence. Uploading them now.


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2011)

Brackets:

http://alpinezone.com/other/mpsbumpcomp-31911.pdf


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 20, 2011)

nice to see Spencer Martin place in the 18 and under. Was he the only local to win?


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome day!  I'm recovering today.  I'm not sure why I put my body through this at my age.  I went out to represent the 40+ with kids.  I think I held my own.  I had to duel a girl that could have been my daughter :blink:  Thanks to Frank, he let everyone know that too right before our duel.  Regardless, it was worth the pain I am feeling today.  Thanks for a great time!  Carrie, thanks for the treats!


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 20, 2011)

that reminds me,  which Frank do i have to thank / buy beers for for helping with the brackets?


----------



## Madroch (Mar 20, 2011)

ishovelsnow said:


> that reminds me,  which Frank do i have to thank / buy beers for for helping with the brackets?



BTW...Nice job announcing...your enthusiasm is contagious.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i know the talent level was at an all time high but i was shocked yesterday to hear madriverjack didn't qualify. Looking at his run here i think he skied great and landed a combo off the bottom jump. He was robbed.



shoulda had my spot at least.  he was smiling the whole afternoon though, i dont think much gets to him.


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2011)

2knees said:


> shoulda had my spot at least.  he was smiling the whole afternoon though, i dont think much gets to him.



Or mine. My overall speed was undoubtedly the slowest of the 32, my airs were lame, my skiing at the top was sloppy. Luckily I held it together at the bottom relatively quickly, presumably where it counts.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 20, 2011)

some pics Jake took. 

1st person  - unknown
2nd person - Amanda (??)
3rd person - Jeanine


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> nice to see Spencer Martin place in the 18 and under. Was he the only local to win?



Zach Hearn from New Hartford came in 4th.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 20, 2011)

MogulQueen said:


> Zach Hearn from New Hartford came in 4th.



There was a decent showing of local boys under 18 that showed up.  No formal training, little race experience, park skiers.............hacks just like us :grin:  Loved seeing the second AZ generation getting in the mix!


----------



## severine (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm still working on my pics... kinda hard in the beautiful sunshine on the deck at Sundown. Beer in hand is nice though. 

ishovelsnow setting up the finish line:










Not really in focus but a cool shot:





bvibert finishing his qualifying run:





In the center are Amanda and Joe who were tops in the January comp:





bvibert grabbing a Hooker (beer):


----------



## severine (Mar 20, 2011)

o3jeff and bvibert, spectating:




















The Hammer (qualifying run):





More later...


----------



## 180 (Mar 20, 2011)

Quick link to 280 pictures.  Great weekend.  More comments later.
https://picasaweb.google.com/104145002472724772294/Sundown2011#


----------



## severine (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm pretty disappointed by these, but here are a few more:


























gmcunni:





2knees:





johnnypoach:





Greg:










This is the whole set:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/carrievibert/sets/72157626182594675/


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 21, 2011)

severine said:


> This is the whole set:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/carrievibert/sets/72157626182594675/



Hey Carrie, I bet Thomas Hooker would love some of these on their face-nerd....


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2011)

ishovelsnow said:


> Hey Carrie, I bet Thomas Hooker would love some of these on their face-nerd....


I'm on it! :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2011)

severine said:


> gmcunni:



what the hell is this?  a tight stance dumper?  i look like a monkey hanging from a tree.


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> what the hell is this?  a tight stance dumper?  i look like a monkey hanging from a tree.



The hulk? I kinda like the monkey.


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2011)

The Chimp


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2011)

severine said:


> Greg:



That right leg bend is killing me. I always seem to do that.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2011)

Greg said:


> The Chimp



LOL, "The Chump" is more like it!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm trying to remember what Jarrod called Gregs first jump on his qualifying run, was something like the running man or something dance!

Had a good time spectating there, good to see everyone. I don't know how you guys do it, but I even felt a little hung over yesterday from watch all the beer you guys drank and I don't even drink!


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> some pics Jake took.
> 
> 1st person  - unknown
> 2nd person - Amanda (??)
> 3rd person - Jeanine



The 1st one is Alta Curtis, womens winner


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 21, 2011)

I got every single run.  20GB of footage.  I'm starting to cull through it now.  Thanks to the names announcing this year it is much easier (Thanks Jarrod).

I will be putting the times index for each run in the beginning so it will be easy to scroll to any run. 

I'm hoping to have it up by tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> I got every single run.  20GB of footage.  I'm starting to cull through it now.  Thanks to the names announcing this year it is much easier (Thanks Jarrod).
> 
> I will be putting the times index for each run in the beginning so it will be easy to scroll to any run.
> 
> I'm hoping to have it up by tonight.



Can't wait to see the video.  Thanks for doing it! :beer:

Sorry we didn't get to chat more during the event.  I was impressed by your daughter breaking the ski though.  Both of your kids did an awesome job, you should be really proud.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 21, 2011)

frankm938
mondeo
180


severine said:


>


----------



## dmc (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice kicker!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> The 1st one is Alta Curtis, womens winner



is that her real name?  how could you NOT be a good skier with the first name ALTA!


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> is that her real name?  how could you NOT be a good skier with the first name ALTA!



exactly!

And her team-mates names (Daughter of the Famous John Witt) is Aspen!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> exactly!
> 
> And her team-mates names (Daughter of the Famous John Witt) is Aspen!



i googled her, she's good.  :smash:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2011)

is she the "pro" that some werent happy about?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2011)

2knees said:


> is she the "pro" that some werent happy about?



not sure but damn, she can ski... and i have stuff in my closet older than she is.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 21, 2011)

2knees said:


> is she the "pro" that some werent happy about?


Dork can correct me, but they brought down 4 NorAm competitors from KMS - 2 for 18+ women, 2 for 18+men. The swept the women's top 2, and Tyler Wadham got 2nd in men's. The other guy got Belsky'd and didn't make the top 32.

That's the double edged sword with $3K in cash on the line. It generates a lot of interest, but it also makes things serious for the people that have a reasonable shot at winning.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2011)

mondeo said:


> The other guy got Belsky'd and didn't make the top 32.
> 
> That's the double edged sword with $3K in cash on the line. It generates a lot of interest, but it also makes things serious for the people that have a reasonable shot at winning.



Belsky'd....:lol:  i know its not funny but sorry, that's a new term i'll be using.


what happened, did they forget his bib number or something?  i didnt hear anything about that on saturday.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 21, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Dork can correct me, but they brought down 4 NorAm competitors from KMS - 2 for 18+ women, 2 for 18+men. The swept the women's top 2, and Tyler Wadham got 2nd in men's. The other guy got Belsky'd and didn't make the top 32.
> 
> That's the double edged sword with $3K in cash on the line. It generates a lot of interest, but it also makes things serious for the people that have a reasonable shot at winning.



actually those 4 were not really full time noram competitors.  They've all competed in the Killington NorAm but thats about it (maybe Whiteface).  The full timers from the team were all in Finland for Euro Cup and Junior Worlds (Zemba won the duals which gives him an automatic C team bid!)


----------



## mondeo (Mar 21, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> actually those 4 were not really full time noram competitors. They've all competed in the Killington NorAm but thats about it (maybe Whiteface). The full timers from the team were all in Finland for Euro Cup and Junior Worlds (Zemba won the duals which gives him an automatic C team bid!)


Knew you'd clear it up. Figured they weren't quite as good as people were talking it up to be when a fairly quick Google of Wadham only turned up a East Regional result from last year.

Cool for Zemba making C team, the kid is scary good. Also explains why there weren't any corks being thrown on OL yesterday with the full timers in Europe.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 21, 2011)

2knees said:


> Belsky'd....:lol: i know its not funny but sorry, that's a new term i'll be using.


I figured if it's 10 years until you can joke about a death, two years for being left out of a Sundown bump contest is enough.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2011)

regardless, i think you just have to remember where its being held.  Its not USSA, Noram, NORAD or whatever.  Its sundown.  In new hartford ct.  yes, there are some benjamins on the line for the better skiers, but for the guys that ski there all year, its awesome to see that kind of talent at sundown.  i hope we get the same turnout next year.


----------



## moguler6 (Mar 21, 2011)

I was curious, to I looked them up.  Elizabeth and Jeremy both skied 4 NorAms this year.  Alta and Tyler both did 1.  And despite the rumors flying around that day, turns out Tyler has never skied in a World Cup.  Either way, all four are high ranked skiers and damn good.  I'm actually surprised it took this long for some of them to show up and that more didn't come.  

Thanks again Sundown and Suburban Sports for hosting this.  It was tons of fun once again.  Can't wait for next year.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2011)

2knees said:


> regardless, i think you just have to remember where its being held.  Its not USSA, Noram, NORAD or whatever.  Its sundown.  In new hartford ct.  yes, there are some benjamins on the line for the better skiers, but for the guys that ski there all year, its awesome to see that kind of talent at sundown.  i hope we get the same turnout next year and that the bickering over who should or should not be there doesnt wreck it.



unless they reinstate the commemorative T-Shirt i won't be "competing" next year.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2011)

i didn't get to hang out and listen to the beer-induced comments.. what did the elite skiers have to say about the course in general?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i didn't get to hang out and listen to the beer-induced comments.. what did the elite skiers have to say about the course in general?



the few guys i talked to all seemed ok with the course.  the biggest comment, and i wouldnt call it a complaint, was just that the landings on the kickers were not long enough, seemed like most of the better skiers were landing flat over and over.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 21, 2011)

Iceman decided to bail on the spins after he fell "in a hole" on one of his landings.  He also said the landing pads were a bit too short.  I told him he doesn't have to spin to win this, just good skiing will take it.  He took my advice.

I had told Alta about this back in October.  Figured she deserved it since she's worked hard for many years and  had some hard luck along the way, plus she was always very nice to myself and Iceman.

I didn't expect her to bring 3 friends although in hindsight I should have expected that.  The 3 she brought though, were all very deserving of a shot at some cash, hard workers and not a hell of a lot of results to show (compared to Zemba and Keating, Sterling etc).  Elizabeths dad owns Forerunner ski shop, a class act (IHMO).  We are purchasing rockets for Ally off of her broken skis from Saturday from her dad.

Anyhoo, I told Chris Sullivan (as I always do) that I love coming to Sundown and wish it was my home mountain.  Vibe is tremendous.  I'd be there a few mights a week if I lived closer.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 21, 2011)

2knees said:


> regardless, i think you just have to remember where its being held. Its not USSA, Noram, NORAD or whatever. Its sundown. In new hartford ct. yes, there are some benjamins on the line for the better skiers, but for the guys that ski there all year, its awesome to see that kind of talent at sundown. i hope we get the same turnout next year.


I'm with you, there were no rules against it so who cares? Just call it a pro-am next year and even if no pros show up (like this year,) then no one can complain about the level of competition. :-D


moguler6 said:


> I was curious, to I looked them up. Elizabeth and Jeremy both skied 4 NorAms this year. Alta and Tyler both did 1. And despite the rumors flying around that day, turns out Tyler has never skied in a World Cup. Either way, all four are high ranked skiers and damn good. I'm actually surprised it took this long for some of them to show up and that more didn't come.
> 
> Thanks again Sundown and Suburban Sports for hosting this. It was tons of fun once again. Can't wait for next year.


Hey, you're the one who told me Tyler had skied WC. I'm blaming the rumor on you.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 21, 2011)

Tyler comes from mogul skiing royalty (at least around Killington) as both his parents (Jim and Donna) used to compete, and Donna (a legend just a step below the "other Donna" at Killington) has won BMMC a few times (at least once, maybe more).


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2011)

Was Tyler the guy with the beard who got the 1 seed?


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I'm trying to remember what Jarrod called Gregs first jump on his qualifying run, was something like the running man or something dance!



It was a lame attempt at a daffy which really is not good viewed straight on unless spaffied a bit. Alan and Pat got the slightly spaffed daffy down perfect.



mondeo said:


> That's the double edged sword with $3K in cash on the line. It generates a lot of interest, but it also makes things serious for the people that have a reasonable shot at winning.



Yep. Totally agree, Catch-22. You can't offer prizes like that without a certain level of seriousness creeping in. But without big prizes, the big guns would probably not shot up.



2knees said:


> regardless, i think you just have to remember where its being held.  Its not USSA, Noram, NORAD or whatever.  Its sundown.  In new hartford ct.  yes, there are some benjamins on the line for the better skiers, but for the guys that ski there all year, its awesome to see that kind of talent at sundown.  i hope we get the same turnout next year.



True, and Sundown just doesn't have any terrain where a true WC course could even be set. Maybe skier's left on Gunny at the top, but then you lose the good visibility and resulting spectator/party aspect, which is important. I think the big jumps and iron man aspect to the comp does set it apart from other courses. Steve was joking this week we should add a third jump, maybe right at the top. :lol:



gmcunni said:


> unless they reinstate the commemorative T-Shirt i won't be "competing" next year.



I'm torn about competing too. I really felt I had no business being in the same competition as most of those guys. The fact that I got totally smoked in my duel confirmed it. I've always only competed to support the overall mogul philosophy at Sundown though so I'll likely still do it. I gotta tell you though, I was about to shit myself waiting for my duel. Exciting though.

Anyway, overall, I think these comps are good for Sundown and keeping a bump scene there so I'll continue to support them. This was the best comp we've had and the talent there was just awesome to watch. Cool to have The Hammer back down on his own without any Metaheads influence. Had a nice conversation wit Kirk Sisson. He'll be back next year. Always good to have Alan and Dave and families supporting us.

Anyway, long gone are the days where 2knees was the guy to beat...


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 21, 2011)

2knees said:


> Was Tyler the guy with the beard who got the 1 seed?



nope - Tyler is a tall but young lookin guy, wore a dark blue windbreaker.  Clean shaven.  Crowd booed when they gave the semi to him over Bobby Z


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 21, 2011)

Agreed about Sisson - classy guy.  Spoke to a him a lot as he was doing video next to me.

I was chattin wiht the Killington 4, and they said they're much rather come to Ski Sundown than have to slog over to Bristol for the MLK weekend comp they have every year.  We were trying to figure out where you could squeeze in a regulation USSA course on Gunny.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2011)

Greg said:


> Anyway, long gone are the days where 2knees was the guy to beat...


 but just that one day of the season.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2011)

Greg said:


> Anyway, long gone are the days where 2knees was the guy to beat...




you guys must've been setting the bar very very low back then.....:lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 21, 2011)

they actually put up a pic of them on the A team blog.

http://kmsfreestylecoach.blogspot.com/2011/03/ummm-how-do-we-cash-these.html


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 21, 2011)

Greg said:


> I'm torn about competing too. I really felt I had no business being in the same competition as most of those guys. The fact that I got totally smoked in my duel confirmed it. I've always only competed to support the overall mogul philosophy at Sundown though so I'll likely still do it. I gotta tell you though, I was about to shit myself waiting for my duel. Exciting though.



Like I said, your skiing looked stellar on Saturday.  Don't sell youself short.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Like I said, your skiing looked stellar on Saturday.  Don't sell youself short.



yes, i thought he looked pretty good too till moguler6 practically lapped him in their duel....:lol:




let the ball busting begin.....


----------



## moguler6 (Mar 21, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Hey, you're the one who told me Tyler had skied WC. I'm blaming the rumor on you.



Yup, I did tell you that   I was just passing along what I heard.  I think Bobsled started it.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 21, 2011)

another interesting fact about Tyler is the fact that he lives local, I believe it is Hebron CT.  Although during the season he's at KMS, he says his younger brother goes to Sundown on school trips...


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Like I said, your skiing looked stellar on Saturday.  Don't sell youself short.



Thanks Dork. I could argue that skiing all those bumps all week probably wore me out, but I think it probably helped more than hurt. I was skiing really well on Thursday, and came close to getting a twister spread somewhat decent, at least enough that you might actually know what I was trying to do. :lol: Friday I was shot, and my skiing/airs were awful. I went to try and twist early once, got hung up on the jump and went head first into the mogul that was forming on the landing. That got in my head the rest of the day and into Saturday. But let's face it, my biggest problem is I'm sloooooooow. And it really is a race unless the slower skier clearly has better turns and airs. The "nossack" will never make up for an obvious lack of speed. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2011)

2knees said:


> yes, i thought he looked pretty good too till moguler6 practically lapped him in their duel....:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was joking at the top that most of those guys will make me look like I'm skiing up the hill.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 21, 2011)

Greg said:


> But let's face it, my biggest problem is I'm sloooooooow. And it really is a race unless the slower skier clearly has better turns and airs. The "nossack" will never make up for an obvious lack of speed. :lol:




Iceman has the same problem.  For him its just a question of waiting for puberty to kick in so he can start to really build muscle...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> For him its just a question of waiting for puberty to kick in so he can start to really build muscle...



me too.....


enter TJ in 3...2....1....


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> nope - Tyler is a tall but young lookin guy, wore a dark blue windbreaker.  Clean shaven.  Crowd booed when they gave the semi to him over Bobby Z



I was filming that run so I didn't get a chance to see what the booing was about, but I think Tyler deserved that decision. 2:26 - 2:50:

[


----------



## moguler6 (Mar 21, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> they actually put up a pic of them on the A team blog.
> 
> http://kmsfreestylecoach.blogspot.com/2011/03/ummm-how-do-we-cash-these.html



Those giant checks are awesome!!!!!


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 21, 2011)

yeah me too.

I tell you what though, the kid PJ sure can ski bumps.  Apparently he's never really had much formal coaching.  Beat Tyler in the finals.

Bobby sure skis well too.


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2011)

moguler6 said:


> Those giant checks are awesome!!!!!



Nice chatting with you Saturday. Thanks for making me look like a dead snail in glue.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 21, 2011)

Madroch said:


> BTW...Nice job announcing...your enthusiasm is contagious.



thanks dude


----------



## mondeo (Mar 21, 2011)

Greg said:


> I was filming that run so I didn't get a chance to see what the booing was about, but I think Tyler deserved that decision. 2:26 - 2:50:


I think the booing was about a close call with money on the line and family and friends in attendance. Emotions running high.

Another thing to keep in mind is one of the reasons the guys at the top are as good as they are is that they're competitive people. They want to be the best, that's what drives them. God knows I've said and done some stuff in the heat of competition that I shouldn't have.


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i didn't get to hang out and listen to the beer-induced comments.. what did the elite skiers have to say about the course in general?





2knees said:


> the few guys i talked to all seemed ok with the course.  the biggest comment, and i wouldnt call it a complaint, was just that the landings on the kickers were not long enough, seemed like most of the better skiers were landing flat over and over.



Yeah, I guess the guys that actually went big could have used more landing. I didn't like the left bottom jump at all. It seemed bigger, poppier and more of a gap than the right bottom jump which I had little trouble with. I was thrilled moguler6 picked the left line.

Overall, I think the layout was great. Nice big bumps for a while at the top, jumps, then a shorter stretch on the flat section. Just enough to straighten yourself out and hit the bottom air. Then a nice sting of bumps on the bottom pitch. I think for what they have to work with on Gunny, that's all the best placement.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 21, 2011)

Greg said:


> I was filming that run so I didn't get a chance to see what the booing was about, but I think Tyler deserved that decision. 2:26 - 2:50:
> 
> [



The booing wasn't in regards to Tyler's run.  He clearly won that duel with super clean mogul skiing.  It was mostly that the crowd was part of Bobby's "family".  Bobby grew up skiing with all the Killington hacks there.  The booing was not to disrespect the incredible job Tyler had just performed.  It was a close finish at the end, but Tyler deserved it with his clean form.  Hopefully Tyler was not to offended. We all were amazed at his skiing.  As for PJ, he is Bobby's good friend.  They ski together a lot at Killington.  No formal race training, just a great athlete.


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2011)

I wanted to add that Sat night after the comp, madriverjack, bvibert, and I ran into Amanda and Joe at Portobello's (the winners in the January comp, IIRC). Both had a great enthusiasm for Sundown and had a lot of positive things to say about it--including the fact that Sundown should consider adding more comps next year. They felt that they would be able to consistently draw skiers to the comps. Something to consider... 

I loved hearing all the positive feedback from those who traveled to our little home hill.  Who would have ever thought New Hartford, CT would be such a draw? :beer:


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2011)

Madroch said:


> BTW...Nice job announcing...your enthusiasm is contagious.





ishovelsnow said:


> thanks dude



Agreed. Nice work Jarrod. You always keep the party going. Needed more Sheen quotes though. :lol:



mondeo said:


> I think the booing was about a close call with money on the line and family and friends in attendance. Emotions running high.
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind is one of the reasons the guys at the top are as good as they are is that they're competitive people. They want to be the best, that's what drives them. God knows I've said and done some stuff in the heat of competition that I shouldn't have.



I figured it was a favorite not making it after watching the video. But after it happened, I thought it was a bad call.

Yeah, I guess I'll never get to level like most of those guys in the 32. I'm not overly competitive and ski bumps just for fun. I really wish I had an opportunity as a kid to start skiing. Tough to start as an adult and really progress to that level unless you can ski 60+ days a year.

Mike you look good so whatever you're doing is working for you.


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2011)

severine said:


> I wanted to add that Sat night after the comp, madriverjack, bvibert, and I ran into Amanda and Joe at Portobello's (the winners in the January comp, IIRC). Both had a great enthusiasm for Sundown and had a lot of positive things to say about it--including the fact that Sundown should consider adding more comps next year. They felt that they would be able to consistently draw skiers to the comps. Something to consider...
> 
> I loved hearing all the positive feedback from those who traveled to our little home hill.  Who would have ever thought New Hartford, CT would be such a draw? :beer:



It is pretty awesome. If we can figure out how to make mogul skiing/comps more lucrative than racing, maybe we can get Gunny all year. :idea:

But as always, Sundown needs a good mix, and I get that. We just need the expansion. Nevertheless, I am grateful for the bumps we do get, and the fact that they have something for everyone without an abundance of terrain to do it.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2011)

Greg said:


> Mike you look good so whatever you're doing is working for you.


he skied good but come on, "look good"?  green jacket with the red + black pants?  fashion faux pas!  :smash:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2011)

Greg said:


> Yeah, I guess the guys that actually went big could have used more landing. I didn't like the left bottom jump at all. It seemed bigger, poppier and more of a gap than the right bottom jump which I had little trouble with. I was thrilled moguler6 picked the left line.
> 
> Overall, I think the layout was great. Nice big bumps for a while at the top, jumps, then a shorter stretch on the flat section. Just enough to straighten yourself out and hit the bottom air. Then a nice sting of bumps on the bottom pitch. I think for what they have to work with on Gunny, that's all the best placement.



yeah i had some awesome crashes trying to figure out the bottom left in practice.  couple of barrel rolls induced by landing on the table top and then, when i did clear it, i was going too fast (for me) and had to jump out of the course.  I was debating throwing in the towel my skiing was so incredibly poor.  JP came up to me and asked what the hell was wrong with me.  but none of that was a product of the course, i thought it was the best of all 3 years.  much much faster then last year as the bumps werent on top of each other.


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> he skied good but come on, "look good"?  green jacket with the red + black pants?  fashion faux pas!  :smash:



I guarantee you will never see that outfit again now. :lol: :razz:


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 21, 2011)

moguler6 said:


> Those giant checks are awesome!!!!!



glad those worked out.  we've been wanting those for a while.   where's the trophy Alta is supposed to hold over her head at all times? hhaa


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2011)

Greg said:


> I guarantee you will never see that outfit again now. :lol: :razz:



he's got plenty to pick from. i like the 2nd from the right myself.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=579542&postcount=24


----------



## mondeo (Mar 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> he skied good but come on, "look good"? green jacket with the red + black pants? fashion faux pas! :smash:


 


Greg said:


> I guarantee you will never see that outfit again now. :lol: :razz:


It'll probably back for January. I'd forgotten my lightweight jacket in Killington a couple weeks before, my spring competition get-up should be the rainbow plaid with the bump pants:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> unless they reinstate the commemorative T-Shirt i won't be "competing" next year.





Greg said:


> I'm torn about competing too. I really felt I had no business being in the same competition as most of those guys. The fact that I got totally smoked in my duel confirmed it. I've always only competed to support the overall mogul philosophy at Sundown though so I'll likely still do it. I gotta tell you though, I was about to shit myself waiting for my duel. Exciting though.
> 
> Anyway, overall, I think these comps are good for Sundown and keeping a bump scene there so I'll continue to support them. This was the best comp we've had and the talent there was just awesome to watch. Cool to have The Hammer back down on his own without any Metaheads influence. Had a nice conversation wit Kirk Sisson. He'll be back next year. Always good to have Alan and Dave and families supporting us.
> 
> Anyway, long gone are the days where 2knees was the guy to beat...



You two better enter next year!  If you have no business being there then what the hell am I doing there?  I'm pretty sure there'll be t-shirts next year, it was an oversight this time around...

Both of you had good solid runs, and Greg, you qualified.  Apparently the judges thought you had business being there (or they just wanted to see you get smoked in a duel  ).  I was nervous as hell, but still had a good time.  I just keep shooting for doing a little better each year and I'm happy.  My goal was to get down the course and hit both airs somewhat cleanly, and I accomplished that so I'm happy.  Last year I wouldn't even go near the lower kicker and barely pulled off the smaller upper kicker...

I'd be happy with a 'hacks' division with no prize other than bragging rights, maybe a bronzed turd with the winners name on it or something.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I'd be happy with a 'hacks' division with no prize other than bragging rights, maybe a bronzed turd with the winners name on it or something.



go on....


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2011)

mondeo said:


> my spring competition get-up should be the rainbow plaid with the bump pants



fair enough, you do have to wear the bump pants in the comp.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2011)

ishovelsnow said:


> go on....



on exhibition!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I'd be happy with a 'hacks' division with no prize other than bragging rights, maybe a bronzed turd with the winners name on it or something.



just call it the alpinezone division.  cause thats who would be filling it up.

and the hell with a bronzed turd, we need the golden dumper trophy.  we can engrave each years winner into the side of the "throne".  instead of drinking from the cup like the bmmc, the winner can flush the toilet...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2011)

Greg said:


> Agreed. Nice work Jarrod. You always keep the party going. Needed more Sheen quotes though. :lol:



Indeed a nice job Jarrod!  I thought it was even better than last year, you mostly seemed to know the names of the competitors that were coming down, which was great!  I think having you close to the action instead of up in the race shack worked out well.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 21, 2011)

2knees said:


> just call it the alpinezone division.  cause thats who would be filling it up.
> 
> and the hell with a bronzed turd, we need the golden dumper trophy.  we can engrave each years winner into the side of the "throne".  instead of drinking from the cup like the bmmc, the winner can flush the toilet...




hmm.... go on....


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2011)

If we have a posers comp on Ex, I may even be able to participate then. I know everyone's looking forward to evidence that I actually do ski.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 21, 2011)

2knees said:


> just call it the alpinezone division.  cause thats who would be filling it up.
> 
> and the hell with a bronzed turd, we need the golden dumper trophy.  we can engrave each years winner into the side of the "throne".  instead of drinking from the cup like the bmmc, the winner can flush the toilet...



Have it this Saturday, since a lot of AZ'ers are going to Sugarloaf this weekend my only competition will be you, steveo and my 7 year old nephew!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2011)

2knees said:


> and the hell with a bronzed turd, we need the golden dumper trophy.  we can engrave each years winner into the side of the "throne".  instead of drinking from the cup like the bmmc, the winner can flush the toilet...



I like that even better!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2011)

ishovelsnow said:


> hmm.... go on....



I have your posters for this event.  Just need to add some text to it.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Have it this Saturday, since a lot of AZ'ers are going to Sugarloaf this weekend my only competition will be you, steveo and my 7 year old nephew!



you'd probably get a decent prize coming in 4th


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> you'd probably get a decent prize coming in 4th



Maybe I can win the 40 and over, is Pat 40 yet?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> you'd probably get a decent prize coming in 4th



yeah, you get to "top shelf" the golden dumper!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> you'd probably get a decent prize coming in 4th



No prizes for the dumper air challenge.  You either get your name on the throne or you get nothing!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> no prizes for the dumper air challenge.  You either get your name on the throne or you get shit!



fify


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll gladly compete in a hacks division.

Came across this pic from Bump or Bust III (first one on Gunbarrel):






I guess the size of the kickers has changed a bit, huh?


----------



## 180 (Mar 21, 2011)

Greg,
You should not sell yourself short.  It amazes me how much all the Sundown guys have improved over the few years that I've know you.  Keep going, you can always learn more.


No one should have any complaints about the Sundown course.  It is what it is.  I don't want another cookie cutter 200m course.  I love this.

I would complain about no T Shirt, long wait times and some of the close calls.  But hey, its mogul skiing.  

My family had a blast and I was so proud of my kids for going big and being great sports and great brothers to each other. What this comp needs is more kids.  Let's face it, few kids get into this sport.  I am glad that the Sundown crew is supporting it in such a big way.  Chris clearly understands the niche.

That Pic above is Spencer, boy has he grown.

I condensed some of the shots Robin took:
https://picasaweb.google.com/104145002472724772294/SundownMogulTheJumps#


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Maybe I can win the 40 and over, is Pat 40 yet?



shit out of luck there buddy.  40 last year.


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2011)

2knees said:


> shit out of luck there buddy.  40 last year.



Wait! So just o3jeff, 2knees, Steve-o & me? I could take the under 40! YES!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2011)

severine said:


> Wait! So just o3jeff, 2knees, Steve-o & me? I could take the under 40! YES!!!



well, jeff did say his 7 year old nephew would be there too.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 21, 2011)

severine said:


> Wait! So just o3jeff, 2knees, Steve-o & me? I could take the under 40! YES!!!



I'm sure there is no classes in this contest...


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 21, 2011)

180 said:


> Greg,
> You should not sell yourself short.  It amazes me how much all the Sundown guys have improved over the few years that I've know you.  Keep going, you can always learn more.
> 
> 
> ...



We're stoked that you guys are stoked.  T-shirts... next time.... Long wait times... we've already sacrificed our token red-hed park guy to the mogul gods and we're going to computerize the brackets for next time.  basically, i printed a form that was useless and had to make a new one on the fly.   my mistake that Frank caught...  i owe that dude beers.  

we're going to try something in a slope style format with the kids that should get some kids into bumps a bit... if for nothing else it'll be part of the comp... king of the mountain style....  

i and i'm sure i can speak for chris and kurt, pride ourselves on not making identical , cookie cuttercourses.  we're doing these events to be different.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I'm sure there is no classes in this contest...



What you meant to say is that there is no class in this contest...


----------



## mondeo (Mar 21, 2011)

ishovelsnow said:


> Long wait times... we've already sacrificed our token red-hed park guy to the mogul gods and we're going to computerize the brackets for next time.


If you want, I can make up a spreadsheet that will automate the bracket creation. Just put the scores in and you have an instant bracket.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 21, 2011)

actually Winfree is available for download from easternfreestyle.org

Its what they use at USSA events.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2011)

ishovelsnow said:


> we've already sacrificed our token red-hed park guy to the mogul gods and we're going to computerize the brackets for next time.  basically, i printed a form that was useless and had to make a new one on the fly.   my mistake that Frank caught...  i owe that dude beers.



I made an Excel spreadsheet to assist in the seeding and bracket process if you're interested....


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2011)

mondeo said:


> If you want, I can make up a spreadsheet that will automate the bracket creation. Just put the scores in and you have an instant bracket.



That's pretty much what I made


----------



## Madroch (Mar 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> You two better enter next year!  If you have no business being there then what the hell am I doing there?  I'm pretty sure there'll be t-shirts next year, it was an oversight this time around...
> 
> Both of you had good solid runs, and Greg, you qualified.  Apparently the judges thought you had business being there (or they just wanted to see you get smoked in a duel  ).  I was nervous as hell, but still had a good time.  I just keep shooting for doing a little better each year and I'm happy.  My goal was to get down the course and hit both airs somewhat cleanly, and I accomplished that so I'm happy.  Last year I wouldn't even go near the lower kicker and barely pulled off the smaller upper kicker...
> 
> I'd be happy with a 'hacks' division with no prize other than bragging rights, maybe a bronzed turd with the winners name on it or something.



Im all in for the hacker's turd.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 21, 2011)

2knees said:


> just call it the alpinezone division.  cause thats who would be filling it up.
> 
> and the hell with a bronzed turd, we need the golden dumper trophy.  we can engrave each years winner into the side of the "throne".  instead of drinking from the cup like the bmmc, the winner can flush the toilet...



Should have read further...I'm a lock for the over 40 throne..Brian may eek me out for the under 40 throne...


----------



## Madroch (Mar 21, 2011)

Only heard negative feedback from one competitor..who I won't name as I will chalk it up to the ignorance of youth..he noted on my first ride up something to the effect of what a waste it was to have some of the best bump skiers in the east on the worst course he had ever seen... he could back up the skiing comment though, he totally ripped....  

Once he spotted my pass... he looked a little sheepish.  All the other comments I heard were positive.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 21, 2011)

Sick looking course. Was it really that flat in the middle? Can't wait to see some video.

Totally missed there's 15 pages of responses. HA! But great vids and pics. Looked like a LOT of fun.

Who would of thought there'd ever be a comp like this in CT. Totally awesome.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2011)

Abubob said:


> Sick looking course. Was it really that flat in the middle? Can't wait to see some video.



its practically uphill between the airs.

page one for video. 

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=610112&postcount=15


----------



## Abubob (Mar 21, 2011)

2knees said:


> its practically uphill between the airs.



After seeing there were 15 pages worth of replies :dunce: I did see all the vids. Surprised there were no pov's. 

Everyone seemed to get some pretty good air off the second jumps though.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 21, 2011)

awesome day, everybody had a blast except joe and amanda who didnt like that the killington 4 was there.  the rest of us loved seeing those kids ski and hope the event continues to grow and more and more talent comes each year.
as stated by others...  i hope tyler wasnt offended by the booing, it was directed at the judges and not him.  bobby had a lot of friends and family at the event that wanted to see him win 
it was nice to finally meet skidork at the event (even though we both ski killington) and i look forward to seeing the video he took
and yes, i was the one that figured out that the brackets wouldnt work.  you would think that mondeo wouldve been the one to figure it out with all of his skiing calculations he is always doing.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> and yes, i was the one that figured out that the brackets wouldnt work.  you would think that mondeo wouldve been the one to figure it out with all of his skiing calculations he is always doing.



Good call on that one!  It didn't sound right to me, but I thought maybe the beer was clouding my judgment, so I left it to the "experts"...


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> awesome day, everybody had a blast except joe and amanda who didnt like that the killington 4 was there.  the rest of us loved seeing those kids ski and hope the event continues to grow and more and more talent comes each year.


I didn't hear what happened during the event, but from talking to them later, they placed it as a liability concern and that if pros were going to be in the comp, perhaps they should have had their own bracket. Regardless, they had a lot of positives to say so perhaps several hours between the comp and when we saw them tempered their opinions? Their concerns seemed somewhat valid but they didn't seem all that upset in the end. 

Then again, anyone complaining was breaking Jarrod's rule #1--we were all there to have fun. End of story! :uzi:


----------



## mondeo (Mar 21, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> you would think that mondeo wouldve been the one to figure it out with all of his skiing calculations he is always doing.


I helped with the brackets last year. I figured it was someone else's turn this year.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 21, 2011)

severine said:


> I didn't hear what happened during the event, but from talking to them later, they placed it as a liability concern and that if pros were going to be in the comp, perhaps they should have had their own bracket. Regardless, they had a lot of positives to say so perhaps several hours between the comp and when we saw them tempered their opinions? Their concerns seemed somewhat valid but they didn't seem all that upset in the end.
> 
> Then again, anyone complaining was breaking Jarrod's rule #1--we were all there to have fun. End of story! :uzi:



i know joe and amanda from killington and they are usually pretty laid back, but i just heard from people all day that they were unhappy with the mtn allowing the kms kids to compete.
right now sundown is just trying to get as many people there as possible (and they are doing a great job of it).  maybe someday it will be big enough to have multiple brackets, but until then, the contest is great the way it is.  besides, there is barely enough women to fill out the duels, so turning people away would be crazy


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2011)

another sequence from Jake's camera - Mike's 3


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 21, 2011)

but but but.. just look who won the mens.  KMS was beaten out by amateur.  In Duals, anything can happen.

PS - video is cooking right now


----------



## mondeo (Mar 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> another sequence from Jake's camera - Mike's 3


yoink


----------



## 180 (Mar 21, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> but but but.. just look who won the mens.  KMS was beaten out by amateur.  In Duals, anything can happen.
> 
> PS - video is cooking right now



Right on SkiDork


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 22, 2011)

video upload had a cooking failure on sportsnetamerica site.  Got an e-mail from the admin confirming that.  Have to wait till I get home to re-upload.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> video upload had a cooking failure on sportsnetamerica site.  Got an e-mail from the admin confirming that.  Have to wait till I get home to re-upload.



bummer.  but that must be one big ass file to upload.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 22, 2011)

2knees said:


> bummer.  but that must be one big ass file to upload.



I had to knock down the resolution considerably.  length:  01:50

I'm thinking of maybe creating 2 files, 1 singles and 1 duals.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> I had to knock down the resolution considerably.  length:  01:50
> 
> I'm thinking of maybe creating 2 files, 1 singles and 1 duals.



holy crap.  Its a full length feature movie.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 22, 2011)

2knees said:


> holy crap.  Its a full length feature movie.



I wish.  I'm thinking about taking a video editing class...

Its just raw footage with in index in the beginning.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 22, 2011)

Video is ready.

Sorry for the low res.  Index is up front but might be hard to see.  I will try to split this in 2 so I can bump up the res.

http://www.sportsnetamerica.com/node/180101


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Video is ready.
> 
> Sorry for the low res.  Index is up front but might be hard to see.  I will try to split this in 2 so I can bump up the res.
> 
> http://www.sportsnetamerica.com/node/179936



Thank you so much for doing this. The best part is being able to hear Jarrod's commentary:

"Blasko with a custom move."

"I think his poles are doing twice the speed of his feet."

"Jason's got him on speed. But Greg is making that look so difficult, maybe the judges will be impressed."

"Very big air out of Greg. At least a foot."

:lol:

I was happy to see that I was at least solidly into the bottom bumps before moguler6 finished. :lol: And I was holding my own for the first few turns until those bobbles and then the whole run went to shit. :lol: I guess I have to be satisfied with that performance against the 6 seed. Same bumps on the blue line got mondeo it looked like.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

Jarrod on bvibert: "Normally we judge on speed, but movement will have to do in the case of Brian." :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> Did any CLITS make it past the first round?  Twiggy?  What about the poser tha goes to BC in the summer?



Hey douchebag - go here: http://www.sportsnetamerica.com/node/179936

1:12:17 - 2knees (32 seed) vs. the 1 seed (and eventual 2nd place finisher). Pretty damn impressive showing if you ask me.
45:02 - mondeo qualifier.

I would bet either would smoke you.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 22, 2011)

Greg said:


> 1:12:17 - 2knees (32 seed) vs. the 1 seed (and eventual 2nd place finisher).



minor nit - that was the "other" Tyler


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> minor nit - that was the "other" Tyler



Where'd he finish?


----------



## mondeo (Mar 22, 2011)

Greg said:


> Where'd he finish?


Think he got beat by Bobby in the round of 8.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 22, 2011)

Greg said:


> Where'd he finish?



not sure but I think he might have gotten eliminated in the next round...  If we knew his number we could look at the .pdf


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Think he got beat by Bobby in the round of 8.



Ah. My bad. Still was seeded 1.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Think he got beat by Bobby in the round of 8.





SkiDork said:


> not sure but I think he might have gotten eliminated in the next round...  If we knew his number we could look at the .pdf



Looks like it was PJ (winner) that got him in the quarters: http://alpinezone.com/other/mpsbumpcomp-31911.pdf


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> not sure but I think he might have gotten eliminated in the next round...  If we knew his number we could look at the .pdf





mondeo said:


> Think he got beat by Bobby in the round of 8.



He lost to the winner (PJ?) in the round of 8.  I just checked the brackets.  Bart knew him.  Apparently he used to be one of the better bump skiers in the east but he trashed his knees and moved away from bump skiing.  I was talking to him before our duel and he actually has a pass at sundown.   Said he comes out midweek days for a few hours to get some turns in.  Cool guy.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 22, 2011)

2knees said:


> He lost to the winner (PJ?) in the round of 8. I just checked the brackets. Bart knew him. Apparently he used to be one of the better bump skiers in the east but he trashed his knees and moved away from bump skiing. I was talking to him before our duel and he actually has a pass at sundown. Said he comes out midweek days for a few hours to get some turns in. Cool guy.


And now that I look at the brackets again, I remember his name.

Lane Meyer.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

2knees said:


> He lost to the winner (PJ?) in the round of 8.  I just checked the brackets.  Bart knew him.  Apparently he used to be one of the better bump skiers in the east but he trashed his knees and moved away from bump skiing.  I was talking to him before our duel and he actually has a pass at sundown.   Said he comes out midweek days for a few hours to get some turns in.  Cool guy.



I think he might be the guy that Chris Sullivan pointed out to me. He used to compete in the old Gunny bump comps back in the day. Didn't someone say that he turned on the last bump, skied switch into the kicker and did a 180?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Lane Meyer.



Isnt that a clothing store for full figured women?


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 22, 2011)

why did they call him Tyler?


----------



## mondeo (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## moguler6 (Mar 22, 2011)

"He's skiing on one ski!"


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 22, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> why did they call him Tyler?



'cause his name is Tyler Bristol.  Who is Lane Meyer?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2011)

did he really pull a lane meyer?  i heard people screaming about having to finish with all your equiptment but i was too busy trying to get another beer to really give a shit.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2011)

MogulQueen said:


> 'cause his name is Tyler Bristol.  Who is Lane Meyer?



rent Better off Dead.

go that way, really fast.


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2011)

MogulQueen said:


> 'cause his name is Tyler Bristol.  Who is Lane Meyer?


Seriously? Is it possible that you are not acquainted with the greatness that is Better Off Dead?



2knees said:


> did he really pull a lane meyer?  i heard people screaming about having to finish with all your equiptment but i was too busy trying to get another beer to really give a shit.



Someone did. Not sure if it was him, though.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2011)

severine said:


> Someone did. Not sure if it was him, though.



I saw Tim, the guy who did it last year, on my way out.  cant believe someone pulled it off again.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 22, 2011)

2knees said:


> did he really pull a lane meyer?  i heard people screaming about having to finish with all your equiptment but i was too busy trying to get another beer to really give a shit.



That was an awesome dual!  Tyler Bristol vs Guy Keefe.  I couldn't believe they both fell off the first kicker.  One went for his ski the other took off on one ski.  I talked to Tyler after that dual.  I think he surprised himself by going off the second kicker on one ski.  I could barely do it on two skis.  Not only that, but then to ski the blue course bottom with one ski.....impressive!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2011)

Greg said:


> Didn't someone say that he turned on the last bump, skied switch into the kicker and did a 180?



sorry for quality, jake had a lens filter on and it messed up the quality


----------



## powbmps (Mar 22, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> sorry for quality, jake had a lens filter on and it messed up the quality



Sweet jumps!  Looks like he landed a bit down in the flats off the first one.

Comments are great in the SkiDork video :lol:.  After watching more of it, looks like quite a few people were overshooting it.  The Hammer got slammed pretty good.  Makes my knees hurt just watching.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 22, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i know the talent level was at an all time high but i was shocked yesterday to hear madriverjack didn't qualify. Looking at his run here i think he skied great and landed a combo off the bottom jump. He was robbed.


 


Greg said:


> Brackets:
> 
> http://alpinezone.com/other/mpsbumpcomp-31911.pdf


Psst...

I was bib 138. Jack went right before me. Check out seed #23.

(I'm guessing no one bothered to tell him there was a typo that got fixed. Sucks that it happened that way, but at least the judging wasn't that bad.)


----------



## mondeo (Mar 22, 2011)

powbmps said:


> The Hammer got slammed pretty good. Makes my knees hurt just watching.


And he had a knee injury entering the comp.

I watched that qualifying double daffy and almost doubled over in sympathy pain.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Psst...
> 
> I was bib 138. Jack went right before me. Check out seed #23.
> 
> (I'm guessing no one bothered to tell him there was a typo that got fixed. Sucks that it happened that way, but at least the judging wasn't that bad.)




So whoever took that spot didn't even qualify technically.  But that is the revised seeding cause originally there were 10 byes. You would have to see the original to know for sure


----------



## mondeo (Mar 22, 2011)

2knees said:


> So whoever took that spot didn't even qualify technically. But that is the revised seeding cause originally there were 10 byes. You would have to see the original to know for sure


No one took the spot, they just counted it as a forfeiture. Same with 123. That's why they have o's next to the numbers and no R/B.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh, and thanks to everyone taking pictures and video. Always much appreciated.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2011)

mondeo said:


> (I'm guessing no one bothered to tell him there was a typo that got fixed. Sucks that it happened that way, but at least the judging wasn't that bad.)



wonder if that is what happened to me too...


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> wonder if that is what happened to me too...



No....probably not. :razz:

Mike - nice work on an 18 seed in a field of that caliber. I'm sure tjf could do better though.... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Oh, and thanks to everyone taking pictures and video. Always much appreciated.



You're welcome and thanks to other as well. SkiDork posting basically the entire comp is awesome. :beer:


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm cookin a new version.  Should look a lot better.  I'll replace the links when ready


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2011)

Greg said:


> Jarrod on bvibert: "Normally we judge on speed, but movement will have to do in the case of Brian." :lol:



Missed that one at the time..


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2011)

great job dork.  thanks.  cant believe how big people were going off those.  there were alot of flat landings.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Video is ready.
> 
> Sorry for the low res.  Index is up front but might be hard to see.  I will try to split this in 2 so I can bump up the res.
> 
> http://www.sportsnetamerica.com/node/179936



Just watched my run.  Man, was I painfully slow! :lol:


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Just watched my run.  Man, was I painfully slow! :lol:



But I cheered for you, nonetheless!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Just watched my run.  Man, was I painfully slow! :lol:



+1 (for my run, not yours)



severine said:


> But I cheered for you, nonetheless!



Jarrod didn't even make fun of me, how much lower can you get?


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 22, 2011)

hoo hah!!!  The new version is MUCH better, worth the wait.  I'm uploading to sportsnetamerica now.  Stand by.

Full screen will be very viewable.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 22, 2011)

this is the new version, although as of when this post was made it was still cooking at the host.  

http://www.sportsnetamerica.com/node/180101

Worth a look when its ready


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> this is the new version, although as of when this post was made it was still cooking at the host.
> 
> http://www.sportsnetamerica.com/node/180101
> 
> Worth a look when its ready



Getting an "Access denied" error.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 22, 2011)

Greg said:


> Getting an "Access denied" error.



still cooking


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2011)

put all the clips Jake took into a single video. my crappy (free) editing software could not compensate for the filter so it looks very blue.  will try again tomorrow to clean it up a bit more.

don't know who anybody is except for the slow guy.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 23, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> this is the new version, although as of when this post was made it was still cooking at the host.
> 
> http://www.sportsnetamerica.com/node/180101
> 
> Worth a look when its ready



Thank you so much for putting this together.  I can't imagine it fun being stuck behind a camera the whole day!  I appreciate your patience.  Wow, it is really humbling to watch yourself.  Not that I thought I was anything great, but man, I'm really slow.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Dork and everyone else.  I have some (limited) film I started to edit last night, will finish up tonight and post.

Watched Better Off Dead for the first time Sat. night after Bump or Bust...can't believe I never saw it before.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2011)

MogulQueen said:


> I can't imagine it fun being stuck behind a camera the whole day!  I appreciate your patience.



Actually its very fun (for me).  I started out about 5 years ago just filming Iceman with a hand held vidcam.  Then I learned that a tripod was essential.  Then I figured as long as I'm there I might as well get the whole team.  Its been a work in progress.  But the most rewarding piece is being able to watch the runs over and over again at home.  Thats worth essentially missing them live (having to look at them through the tiny view screen). 

I also film the ramping when I go to Lake Placid to bring Iceman home.

Here's all the video I do for the team:

http://killington.jefflanka.info/videos.html


----------



## skiadikt (Mar 23, 2011)

some great skiing by everyone. nice job on the video dork. you've got a new career. curious does anyone know what music/band that comes in at around the 1 hr mark. runs for quite a while.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2011)

skiadikt said:


> some great skiing by everyone. nice job on the video dork. you've got a new career. curious does anyone know what music/band that comes in at around the 1 hr mark. runs for quite a while.



could I take video editing lessons from you?  I really want to get better, its frustrating at times knowing I could do it so much better...

Yeah - I really like that country sounding tune with the fiddle.  Great soundtrack for moguls...  Not sure who it is


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2011)

I dont think you could have a closer match then Frank and whoever he was skiing against.  that and i dont think either one of them ever actually turned.  :razz:

Also, Bart had KC for about 2/3rds of his duel.  too bad he couldnt squeack that out.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 23, 2011)

2knees said:


> I dont think you could have a closer match then Frank and whoever he was skiing against. that and i dont think either one of them ever actually turned. :razz:
> 
> Also, Bart had KC for about 2/3rds of his duel. too bad he couldnt squeack that out.


After Bart jumped on 3...


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2011)

What I noticed about the course was the advantage of the left (red) line.  Folks who were seemingly behind prior to the 2nd air always caught up or pulled ahead if they were skiing the red course.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 23, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> What I noticed about the course was the advantage of the left (red) line. Folks who were seemingly behind prior to the 2nd air always caught up or pulled ahead if they were skiing the red course.


Yep, that's what happens when the course bends. Plus I think the outside line of the red course had smaller bumps than the blue; there were a lot of people who weren't taking the lines directly into and out of the jumps.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Yep, that's what happens when the course bends. Plus I think the outside line of the red course had smaller bumps than the blue; there was a lot of people who weren't taking the lines directly into and out of the jumps.



Actually Iceman was commenting on his sister's final dual against Juliette - at times she was skiing out of the bumps and he thought Ally should get it because she stayed in the bumps the whole time.  I think there were others who did that on the lower red section.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Yep, that's what happens when the course bends. Plus I think the outside line of the red course had smaller bumps than the blue; there was a lot of people who weren't taking the lines directly into and out of the jumps.



True, but if you watch, most of the people came out of the start much slower on the red line. 

And then there was Dave who after the bottom air completely went out of the bumps on the red course.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> What I noticed about the course was the advantage of the left (red) line.  Folks who were seemingly behind prior to the 2nd air always caught up or pulled ahead if they were skiing the red course.



Blue course up top was gnarly too, especially the tree line. But I liked the jumps a lot better and that's what had me freaked out so I was happy that's what I got.



mondeo said:


> Yep, that's what happens when the course bends. Plus I think the outside line of the red course had smaller bumps than the blue; there was a lot of people who weren't taking the lines directly into and out of the jumps.





SkiDork said:


> Actually Iceman was commenting on his sister's final dual against Juliette - at times she was skiing out of the bumps and he thought Ally should get it because she stayed in the bumps the whole time.  I think there were others who did that on the lower red section.



Red course at the bottom had a super easy line on the left. The judges were taking it into consideration. They even called Rick at the start and had him announce the the competitors to stay in the bumps.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2011)

Greg said:


> Blue course up top was gnarly too, especially the tree line. But I liked the jumps a lot better and that's what had me freaked out so I was happy that's what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well if you think about it, we skied the middle line and the right line all week.  nobody was really doing much on that left side until saturday.

And there were zero bumps on the far left side at the bottom.  Like I said above, Dave went over there in his duel, smoked the guy on speed but lost.  They definitely were paying attention to that.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2011)

I KNEW IT!  the blue course WAS slower, it wasn't my skiing!


----------



## 180 (Mar 23, 2011)

SKIDORK THANK!

Great job.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2011)

2knees said:


> well if you think about it, we skied the middle line and the right line all week.  nobody was really doing much on that left side until saturday.
> 
> And there were zero bumps on the far left side at the bottom.  Like I said above, Dave went over there in his duel, smoked the guy on speed but lost.  They definitely were paying attention to that.



I hear that happened. They even called up to the starter and had him remind everyone not to do that. When I heard about it, I assume he went to the easier line on the left, but he was indeed pretty much out of the bumps. Too bad, he's an awesome skier and probably would have beat the other guy in speed anyway.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 23, 2011)

2knees said:


> I dont think you could have a closer match then Frank and whoever he was skiing against.  that and i dont think either one of them ever actually turned.  :razz:
> 
> Also, Bart had KC for about 2/3rds of his duel.  too bad he couldnt squeack that out.



my duel was against guy keefe (one of the killington rat packers).   i might have made one turn somewhere around the forth or fifth bump, but then i quickly realized that if i turn, guy is gonna smoke me, so i just pointed em and hoped for the best.
i looking for a rematch at the bmmc!!


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 23, 2011)

Greg said:


> I think he might be the guy that Chris Sullivan pointed out to me. He used to compete in the old Gunny bump comps back in the day. Didn't someone say that he turned on the last bump, skied switch into the kicker and did a 180?



Justin Bray.  He's the man.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2011)

Greg said:


> Too bad, he's an awesome skier and probably would have beat the other guy in speed anyway.



Yeah, he had him coming off the second jump and the line on that side was definitely faster.  Dave kills it for sure, i think he just got greedy.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 24, 2011)

did they not do t-shirts this year or did i have too many hookers and forget to get mine?


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> did they not do t-shirts this year or did i have too many hookers and forget to get mine?


They forgot to order them.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> did they not do t-shirts this year or did i have too many hookers and forget to get mine?



They spent the t-shirt budget on fancy new bracket sheets to make the seeding go easier... ;-)

Seriously, it was an oversite this year, they should have them next year though.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 25, 2011)

*T-shirts!*

UPDATE! if you were in the Mogul Pro Shop bump comp email Peter@suburbansport.com He has a T-shirt for you. Yay!  He has the registration list.


----------



## skime (Apr 18, 2011)

Greg said:


> I don't know how much of an impact my efforts all week made. That run magically transformed from a few good lines yesterday at 3 pm to side to side legit man-eaters by the competition. Must have been the varsity squad that was practicing late yesterday afternoon...
> 
> I can tell you that after skiing that run for the last 6 out of 7 days for a total of probably 24 hours of mogul skiing has done a number on my body. My neck and lower back are cooked, and it looks like I'm dragging the girls around the hill tomorrow. Oof! :blink: I'll need a vacation from my vacation!
> 
> And my plan is to do it again next year.



sounds like you had a great time....hoping to be there next season for the bump comp....


----------

